# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #6

## Admin

Sonnet #6

VI.br /br /Then let not winter's ragged hand defacebr /In thee thy summer, ere thou be distill'd:br /Make sweet some vial; treasure thou some placebr /With beauty's treasure, ere it be self-kill'd.br /That use is not forbidden usury,br /Which happies those that pay the willing loan;br /That's for thyself to breed another thee,br /Or ten times happier, be it ten for one;br /Ten times thyself were happier than thou art,br /If ten of thine ten times refigured thee:br /Then what could death do, if thou shouldst depart,br /Leaving thee living in posterity?br /Be not self-will'd, for thou art much too fairbr /To be death's conquest and make worms thine heir.

More...

----------

